# Habistat thermostat repairs?????



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone know how to go about gettin stats repaired. i have got a dimmer and mat stat that arent working. i emailed euro rep to try and get advice but heard nothing back. not sure if there is a direct link to a repairs dept. or something. anyone had a dimmer that stays full power no matter what temp, and if so was it repaired. my thinking is that it might be a fault with the probe and i could solder a new one in place.could it be that easy???????:whistling2:


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

How old is the stat?

Normally electrical manufacturers give 12months warranty. Im not sure with habistat/eurorep though.

If its got no warranty, then theres no harm in trying a new probe on the end is there ?? And might just make it work again. Who knows.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Go directly to the habistat site. There is a phone no there. I phoned just after xmas and spoke to a fella in their workshop regarding a problem i had with a dimming stat. Sorted it over the phone.
A few years ago i had a problem with a twin channel stat, which was a few years old. Sent it off to them got it back within three days NO CHARGE. Worth a phone call i'd say.


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

stats were thrown in "not sure if working" lol with 2nd hand vivs i bought, so not sure of there age, dont look too old. i just dont want to throw them away if they can be fixed at less than "new" price. where can i get a new probe?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Habistat stats have a 5 year warranty, give them a call - they should be able to help you.


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks guys, will call euro rep monday morning.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

They are really good and helpful there.
Habistats have a 5 year warranty, but after a certain amount of time (i think a year) you have to pay postage costs to them.
I sent one that was broken as i accidently used a bulb (on a temp stat) and it was also 2 years out of warranty, and they fixed it free off charge, they just didnt refund the postage costs which is fair enough.


----------

